
Ask HN: Good internet resources to get knowledge on fintech (card payments)? - fandorin
Hi,<p>I am wondering if any of you can recommend good www resources (pages&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;books?) that could give me a good overview of fintech topics - in particular card payments (e.g. types of cards, issuing vs acquiring bank, processor, MA tokenization (MDES service)). Thanks for any suggestions!
======
neo4sure
[https://ark-invest.com/research/tag/fintech](https://ark-
invest.com/research/tag/fintech)

~~~
neo4sure
[https://www.cbinsights.com/research/fintech-startups-
consume...](https://www.cbinsights.com/research/fintech-startups-consumer-
account-growth/)

------
thisone
you're looking for PCI (Payment Card Industry) information? I don't know of
any single location that will walk through it. I know people who've worked for
a processor and it's a huge, complicated, heavily regulated, expensive to get
into, but lucrative industry.

Possibly research through the PCI standards (and wikipedia for PCI and
following the references) will get you enough cross-references to put together
what you're looking for, or at least tell you if what you're looking for
exists out in the normal world. (as opposed to being behind consultant
paywalls)

~~~
fandorin
Yes, exactly this. OK, so I will start with doing the research through the PCI
standards. Thanks!

